# LEOTRIC fruit jar ?



## LC (Aug 9, 2012)

Just came in from our county antique machinery show in Georgetown , Ohio . Tried talking myself out of going because I had already waited all day before deciding to go and knew the flea market part of it had done been well picked over . It was also thundering here when I left , and they were calling for heavy rain . Any way . I went and while there found a Verhague squat soda from Cincinnati . Regretfully it was dinged up and the lip was chipped pretty bad . I passed on it being I have a nice example already . Then I came across this fruit jar . Jars aren't really my thing , but I thought this might be an odd ball by chance . Looks to me like  it is embossed LEOTRIC . I am thinking I have a jar somewhere that is embossed either ELECTRIC or LECTRIC . Or do some of you think this jar I just got should be a LECTRIC with a misprint ? It looks like an O to me on this jar . It also has a gound lip . I only gave eight bucks for it and feel it was well worth that , I'm just trying to figure out what it is supposed to be for sure .

 Started thundering and lightning pretty bad so I figure I has seen enough and headed for the car . No sooner got in the car and one of the worst rains I have seen for quite a while erupted along with severe lightning and thunder . Glad I missed out on being caught in that !


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2012)

I like those.. I bought one under similar circumstances (minus the storm) a couple years ago.. I paid $8 for it, which seems to be a fair price for them..


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2012)

Well , I could not stand the wait and being the rain finally moved out , I ventured out to the building in search for the jar I had that I thought was different . The blasted thing is embossed LEOTRIC as well , thought for sure it was embossed ELECTRIC . Oh well , now I have two of them lol , just what I needed !


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks CYB , I keep telling myself to stay away from jars , but had not found a bottle in quite a while so I figured I would go ahead and chance buying it in the hopes that it would be different . Should have known better I guess .


----------



## botlguy (Aug 9, 2012)

Naw, ya did just fine at $8 if there is no real damage. They certainly aren't rare but not as common as many others. You might be able to trade it / them for something you like better.


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2012)

I am not concerned so much about having two of them . Had I known it was the same as the one I had , I would not have bought it . Again , I am not all that interested in fruit jars at all for the most part .Not many bottle or jar collectors around me Jim, I do not know of any in my area. I know one guy who buys only to resell . He used to work for Foley's construction in the day they were tearing up the river front in Cincinnati , bought a bunch of blob and hutch sodas from him years ago .


----------

